# Disabled facilities



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, I am currently having a house built in central Portugal (near Trancoso) and my architect is adamant that I have to provide a full bathroom (shower/sink/toilet/bidee) that is specifically designed for a disabled person.

The house is up a dirt track that no disabled person would be able to negotiate, and the architect has stated that once the planning office have signed the building off I can remove all the items and replace with standard equipment.

I have spoken to other Expats around the area and they are all having houses built and placing no special facilities in the building. I have tried to reaserch on the internet but have found nothing to support this mad idea.

Can anybody please help me? 

Bob


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi bobmurdy

I am having a house designed as we speak. It is being built for disabled access as it's for holidays for disabled people to use. Buildings now have to be built so that wheel chairs can get in and out. The best way to ckeck would be to go to the local Camara and speak to the planning dept. You will then know what is and what is not allowed. Not all planning departments are up to date.

I know what you say about baths bidet etc. As i understand the difference is only a wider door frame and door and that a wheel chair can turn around. 

if you wish to look at your local camaras website in English leave out the WWW just put for example into Google at the search option Trancoso camara pt
you will then get a list look for what is on the next line and click the translate this page. you will now have an English version. Their is a link that is to the Camara. But why not try the search as i said it also works on most other sites and it may help in the future.

Câmara Municipal de Trancoso - [ Translate this page ]

Google Translate

I do hope that you have no problems and good luck

Peter the 666 man


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Bob welcome to the forum.


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

What happens if the bathroom is upstairs?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The latest regs for disabled access, says that a bathroom has to be on the ground floor accessible by wheelchair, this is an eu wide rule.

some of these rules are only recently being enforced, so it would not surprise me to see several properties getting built that do not have to adhere to these rules.

you also need to have easy access into the house, level entrance, or ramp. the access road to the house does not come under these rules, so it wouldnt matter if your house was up a dirt track ontop of a mountain, you still need to make sure that it is accessible in the front door meets the regs, nothing more.


----------



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the assistance*

Thank you to all those that contributed, based on your advise I have now taken this up with my architect. Once the issue is resolved I will come back and let you know how I got along.

On a totally different thread does anyone have any experience with water and boreholes. I live in a mountinous area of Central Portugal and a river that burst its banks last year (about 5' deep) has totally disappeared (not even a stream left). 

Now the farmers close to it used to extract water so I can't imagine that somewhere someone has diverted the water, or has this year been surprisingly dry? My property also used to have a small stream running through it that would eventualy meet up with the aforementioned river but that has reduced to a trickle and hence the need to get a borehole sunk.

Bob


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Where are you*

Hi Bob 

I may still be in Liverpool. Their are people here who can help but you need to give a bit more about where you are for your question to be answered. If you do not wish to namne where you are then at least a close location.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Peter, my property is located very close to Trancoso (between Viseu and Guarda).

Bob


PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I may still be in Liverpool. Their are people here who can help but you need to give a bit more about where you are for your question to be answered. If you do not wish to namne where you are then at least a close location.
> 
> Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Bob

First let me say i have no experience with anything you need help on. I use daily a Forum for the operating system i use on all my machines. It's called Ubuntu Linux, the thing asked all the time by users is Information.

I hope that the information you have left will be seen by someone who can be of help to you. 

Good luck i hope you get the help you need.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------

